# Video or Facebook, Web page to sell musical duo



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

O.K. guys and gals, would appreciate your input in regards to booking our duo in the Ottawa area. I have a few adds up on Kijiji for one of my duos that i play in but not getting any feedback or gigs from it. We play a wide variety of retro music; Beatles, Stones, Santana, Bob Marley,Elvis, Sam Cooke, Clapton, Monkees,
Beau Domage ,Co.Creole, Pagliaro, Sam the Sham (Wooley Bully anyone !!!) to name just a few. We do a mix of Anglo-French songs for weddings, corporate functions etc, no bars or clubs. Here is our home made poster we use for ads.
Do you think that a web site with video or pics would help? or is it our repertoire? We are getting a bit of repeat business but not enough to keep us busy.
Thanks for your honest opinions as usual.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2015)

a quick google brought this up.
https://www.gigsalad.com/Music-Groups/Cover-Band/ON/Ottawa

as to your poster. if you're looking for corporate/weddings,
I'm not sure the leather clad biker look will attract much attention.
a more professional (jacket/tie) attire may be more appropriate.
good luck and have fun.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

laristotle said:


> a quick google brought this up.
> https://www.gigsalad.com/Music-Groups/Cover-Band/ON/Ottawa
> 
> as to your poster. if you're looking for corporate/weddings,
> ...


Was not aware of this site. Thanks and you are right, the biker look aint gonna cut it for corporate gigs. LOL .In our defence, we just got this duo started about 6 months ago and realize that we have some work to do as far as promoting ourselves. Appreciate your opinion.
I do play in several duos and trios here in the Ottawa area and here are a few pics of our other little duo. I think these look way better.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

And a few more.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

marcos said:


> And a few more.


Pics are not showing.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

greco said:


> Pics are not showing.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Finally !!! Heres one more pic of our other duo Monarc, with my son on drums.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Is it the same band as the BB Boomers on Facebook? I don't see you there.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Chito said:


> Is it the same band as the BB Boomers on Facebook? I don't see you there.


The Facebook band we have on there is called Monarc Chito. We still dont have one for B.B. Boomers yet.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

A Facebook page is easy and cheap to set up (especially if you can write your own copy) and are a great way to keep in touch with your fans, though I would only post videos if they are excellent.

Spending a few bucks on some professional photos is money well spent.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Just checked Facebook and it seems there are a few B.B.Boomer sites on there now. May have to re-visit the name and maybe change it up a bit.


----------

